# British shorthair wanted



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be moving out sometime this year and my two dogs will be coming with me so forth my mum's asked me to keep an ear out for a another cat. We currently have a turkish van x siamese nueterd male.

My mum is really after a silver or blue colour and would rather not have a kitten.

I know we can't rehome one now but I was wondering if someone knew somewhere that maybe gets them in on occasion or so? (well technically we could but my mum thinks it will be hard to find a cat BHS that could live with dogs and it may be better once i'm gone)

Thanks :biggrin5:


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, your Mum is wrong:hand:............I have a BSH female. I emailed a few local breeders, I didn't want a kitten, it needed to get on with dogs. I have a GSD & a terrier. Luckily I found 'Lily', she was used to labradoodles, so was absolutely fine with the GSD, it was the terrier she wasn't too sure of. She is a lovely, friendly cat. I paid £100 for her & the breeder/owner had her spayed before I took her, she was also fully inoculated. I suggest you get searching. I had loads of replies from breeders looking for good homes for older cats.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow that's awesome, yes a neighbor said they did the same and reccomended a magazine though we coulden't find it but hers aparently was used to dogs too. That's awesome thank you and lily is a very pretty cat


----------

